# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test Prop/Anavar Light Cutting cycle In progress log

## shorty911

This will be my 3rd cycle however it will be my first time using prop and anavar . I have done 2 cycles before one was straight enanthate and the other was test cyp/EQ/Winstrol ... i had fairly good results with both cycles.. This cycle im doing pretty low dosages it has been 2 years since ive touched my body with any kind of foreign substance. I have been lifting weights regularly for about 7 years now also by the way. Anyways here we go..

Starting stats
Age: 23
Height: 5'8
Weight: 178
BF%: 10.8

Cycle: 6 weeks 
Test prop 100mg eod
Anavar 40mg ED
Arimidex .5mg ED

Nolva for PCT

Diet will not be set in writing but will be about 3500-4000 calories a day around 300 grams of protein per day. 

My goal is to gain 5 pounds of lean muscle and reduce BF% by 3%.

My workout consists of running 1-1.5 miles as a warm up and the rest as follows

Monday: Heavy Chest, Light Back, Medium Shoulders & Traps and some Abs
Tues: Heavy Quads & Hams, Medium Tris and Bi's, Heavy Calves
Wed: Light Chest, Heavy back shoulders traps and abs
Thurs: Light Quads and hams, heavy tris and bi's, light calves
Friday: Medium chest and shoulders, Heavy back, Light traps and abs
Sat: Medium Quads & hams, Light Bi's Tri's and heavy calves
Sunday: Jump Rope and Jogging

----------


## Necrosaro

I noticed your 23 when did you start...2 years ago you would have been 21....why so early? I was at the same stats as you were when I was younger and waited till 25 to start my first cycle so you could have easily got to where you were without cycling.

----------


## shorty911

i did my first cycle shortly after my 20th bday and i would give anything to take it back.. Also i have to say my genetics are not the best.. I dont think I have a single person over 150 pounds in my family.. I train pretty hard and have been stuck for a while now and i decided its time to get a little help.

----------


## shorty911

Started the Var this morning and I just did my first shot to my right delt. It went pretty smooth i used a 1" 22 gauge pin. I got a little tingle in the tips of my fingers while pushing the plunger in and im a little sore already. Heading to the Gym in 2 hours.

----------


## joeb23

I'm going to be doing the same cycle soon.. I'll be watching this one

----------


## BJJ

> This will be my 3rd cycle however it will be my first time using prop and anavar . I have done 2 cycles before one was straight enanthate and the other was test cyp/EQ/Winstrol ... i had fairly good results with both cycles.. This cycle im doing pretty low dosages it has been 2 years since ive touched my body with any kind of foreign substance. I have been lifting weights regularly for about 7 years now also by the way. Anyways here we go..
> 
> Starting stats
> Age: 23 
> Height: 5'8
> Weight: 178
> BF%: 10.8
> 
> Cycle: 6 weeks 
> ...


With that amount of Kcalories per day, that kind of workout regime and those 6 weeks, what in bold CANNOT be achieved.

I advise you to review your target.

----------


## shorty911

I have reviewed my diet a little more and its looks like im going to be eating about 2800-3200 calories per day while still loading up on the protein. In terms of my goals I dont think its foolish to set a goal that is obviously best case scenario. I will admit 5 pounds AND reducing my bf by 3% probably wont be my end result. I should have just said my goal is to gain lean mass and cut up. What would be a better workout regimen I am very open to advice on this. I also have a bunch of clenbuterol around and if i feel the need i will add it the last 3 weeks.

On other news my shoulder feels fine now and my workout went great today!

----------


## shorty911

2nd shot went smooth today. Pinned left glute and its less sore than my shoulder was this time after sticking so im pretty happy about that. 

Im now considering adding x-tren for the remaining 5 weeks since i have it laying around, just an idea though right now.

----------


## shorty911

Cycle is going great! Ive gained 3 pounds as of today even though i stuffed my face during the super bowl so im sure that had a little to do with it. I started taking x-tren yesterday. Today was the first day i felt any real big difference in the gym. I feel very strong and my muscles seem a little harder. My pumps are serious too, almost painful especially in the shoulders. My injections are going pretty smooth as well. Im a little sore but it doesnt really bother me. My friend running the same brand of test prop is having problems with his bottle hes swelling up and getting red at the injection site as if it were infected and hes having a much harder time with the soreness. Im thinking maybe his bottle was dirty but our source denies the possibility because they both came together. Any ideas?

----------


## Erace18

I'll be keeping an eye on your gain, I am looking to do the same cycle soon, although I am looking to do it for 8 weeks instead of 6 and without the tren . As for the injection site swelling, take a look around on the site. This seems to be a common problem with the most recent posts. Just a thought, but you may want to talk to the other members who are having the same side effects and see where they got their gear from (do it thru PM's as not to cause any problems). One thought, is if you guys ordered from the same supplier, you may be having similar side b/c of a "bad batch" or something like that. The pattern just seems too obvious to ignore. By no means am I a pro, but the last 3 posts I have clicked on have the same "red, itchy, warm, sore" injection site...just my $0.02. I give a lot of shots as a paramedic, and if I saw this pattern happening to my patients, I would def. consider this as a possible reason. 

Just a thought, I have ZERO evidence to back up my assumption, just a pattern that seems to be forming!!

----------


## shorty911

Everything is going good! My gym buddies are all complimenting me on my gains. My strength is improving every day and the one thing ive definately noticed is my muscle endurance has shot through the roof.. Like literally if i didnt go to the gym everyday with my workout partner who has to drag me out after about 2 hours i would probably just stay at the gym all day. I can max out take a 90 sec break and hit it again without any more difficulty on all my workouts. Im doing my best to resist the temptation because i dont want to over train. 

I am getting a little worried though because i feel like im gaining a little body fat around my mid section like my stomach and lower back. Ive been pretty smart with my diet and im taking 1mg of arimidex per day so im scared its not just test bloat.. I live in florida and its about to be beach time for me and im not trying to have a gut. Im just going to increase my core workouts and hopefully that will help.

Also my buddy who i said was getting infection signs from his bottle went to the doctor and the blood results came back saying it was strep... like strep throat but in his muscles.

----------


## trix8

Shorty911
"i did my first cycle shortly after my 20th bday and i would give anything to take it back"

Sorry off topic but can u elaborate on why u want to take it back??? im young have done 1 cycle and am thinking of another

----------

